# How did you choose your user name?



## pinksugar (May 1, 2007)

I really like reading the list at the top of the MUT homepage and seeing who is online, but best of all, I like to try and imagine why people chose the names they did. So I was just thinking, what is the meaning of your username (if it has one) and why/how you chose it. AND - what is your real name?

I'll start things off -

Pink is my favourite colour and I really aspire to be a kind person, which is where the sugar bit comes from - kind, sweet - sugar. LOL

It's a nickname I've had for around 6 or 7 years, so it's kind of just stuck.

My real name is Rosie, and I guess it's kind of ironic. Rosie, pink.. haha. It all fits!


----------



## Aprill (May 1, 2007)

well my name is Aprill(spelled with 2 l's btw) and the 849 means absolutely nothing. Hence, Aprill849


----------



## magosienne (May 1, 2007)

lol.

when i started fencing, i met a girl and became friend with her. she was part of a forum where people from France would talk about mangas, japanese music etc... she told me i could go there too, and i had to find a cool username.

my mom always said i'm a witch (joke between us). instead i chose magician, which is said in french "magicienne".

oftenly in RPGs we say mago instead of magicien/magicienne, so i took mago, added an S because i liked it that way, and it became "Magos". after that, i played a bit with my username, and magosienne was born.

my real name is Aude. it's the oldest french firstname, and it means "the ancient". well, i suppose my username reflects that, i mean, there's always been witches and magicians in the world.

my second firstname i never use is Aurore which means dawn


----------



## j4d3 (May 1, 2007)

jada is my name, but my friends call me jadÃ¨ina. writed with number (L33T Language) becomes j4d31n4, too long and confused, so i always use j4d3, shorter and simple


----------



## linicolef (May 1, 2007)

lindsey is my first name... hence the L,,, nicole is my middle name and my last name starts with F... making linicolef


----------



## WhitneyF (May 1, 2007)

Mines boring, it's just my name. lol


----------



## chocobon (May 1, 2007)

I love chocolate and bonbons and I already had an email username by Chocobon so....

My real name is Ayat


----------



## Saje (May 1, 2007)

Sajedene is a character I created a while ago (you see her in my sig and in my website)

I used to use the long version of the name and people started calling me Saj... but I liked it with an E so Saje.

Oh and my real name is Dominique... but people call me Nikki.


----------



## rejectstar (May 1, 2007)

My username is my email address. Well, actually my email is edited by moderator. I got it from my grade 10 science teacher. I think he was pointing out some important things on this certain worksheet, and to highlight them he drew a star beside it. But he couldn't draw so good, so he was like "Ok, this one gets the reject star..." and drew this wobbly weird looking star thing. It was pretty funny. And I always thought of myself as pretty much a total reject in highschool [yeah I had big huge self esteem issues the, haha], so I was like... Hey, it sounds cool, why not? And thus it became my email.

Oh, and my real name in Hilary... which should be pretty obvious in my signature


----------



## Sheikah (May 1, 2007)

Sheikah is the name of a race of guardians in my favorite game saga of all time: Zelda. I've always liked it so I use it as my username.

My real name is Lorena ; )


----------



## Ricci (May 1, 2007)

Well in real life the people I know a lot of them have calld me batty .. I guess I can be batty lots lol

Sooooo .. hense Battygurl


----------



## makeupwhore54 (May 1, 2007)

Um I went to Mac and spent like 130bucks. They got more mu at walmart. Came home &amp; my mom called me a makeup whore. I added 54 becuase its on all of John Cenas stuff. Lol im weird I know. I joined mut that day.


----------



## daer0n (May 1, 2007)

I had the same idea for a thread, you beat me





i have always been a fan of JRR Tolkien, i was once looking for weird names to use as a user name somewhere else, since i love tolkien i thought i could use one of his names, i found daeron, so i thought i would use it, it sounded nice to me, i tried to use it then as a user name but someone else had already used it, so instead of using the letter "O" i thought, well, i wont give up on it just cause someone else is already using it, so i used a zero, instead of the letter and it worked, it has been my user name everywhere for a long long time, an the meaning is:

*Daeron*

Minstrel of Thingol. Called the 'piper of Doriath.' He was the son of Thingol and Melian, and therefore the brother of LÃºthien. When LÃºthien wished to leave Doriath to search for Beren, he betrayed her to Thingol who locked her in Hirilorn. When she escaped, Daeron followed her, but got lost in the Mountains of Night. He then went to Palisor where he now plays lonely and wistful music. Previously called Dairon. It was he who first devised the writing system of the Elves, called the Cirth.






The name _Daeron_ was invented by J. R. R. Tolkien for the chief minstrel to the king of the grey elves who lived in Beleriand during the first age of the sun of Middle-earth. It is engraved at the top of the page in Angerthas letters, which Daeron is said to have organized into a Sindarin alphabet. The grey elves spoke the Sindarin tongue, for which Tolkien gave us a definitive pronunciation guide.

The consonants are pronounced as in English, or close enough. If you want to be precise, roll the *r* a bit. The vowels are pronounced as follows:


*a* as in _father_ 
*e* as in _bed_

*o* in between the long and short *o* of English, like they are in most Germanic languages
OK. But actually, the *a* and *e* form a diphthong together; i.e., you morph the *a* into the *e*. Think about the long *i* sound in English. It's the diphthong *a* as in _father_, moving to a long *e* sound. *Dae* in _Daeron_ sounds like the English word _die_ to an English speaker's ear, but it's softer. Instead of sliding all the way to the long *e* sound, stop at a short *e*. It feels funny at first because we don't use that diphthong in English anymore. Practice it a time or two. There, by Ulmo, you've got it! 
_*it is also:*_

Mellonath Daeron is the language guild of Forodrim, both founded in 1972. We study the languages created by Professor J.R.R. Tolkien, in particular Quenya and Sindarin, and the writing systems known as tengwar and cirth. A few results of our efforts are available on these pages.

One of our efforts is to compile indexes of all samples of tengwar and cirth written by Tolkien: the DTS and the DCS (the Mellonath Daeron Tengwar / Cirth Specimina). We do this to help all who want to study these writing systems. If you know of any published script sample by Tolkien which is not in these indexes, please let us know.

An example of the High-elven language

Nelde Cormar EldatÃ¡rin nu Tarmenel,

Otso Herunaucoin hrÃ³tassen ondova,

Nerte FÃ­rimoin marte nurunen,

Er i More Herun mormahalmas hÃ¡rala

MorinÃ³reva mÃ­ arda, mÃ¡r i fuinion.

Er Corma ilyar turien ar tuvien te,

Er Corma tucien ar mÃ³resse nutien te

MorinÃ³reva mÃ­ arda, mÃ¡r i fuinion.

I forgot to add, my real name is Nurinia


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 1, 2007)

Cool thread!

I love music, so I decided to come up with a username that had something to do with that. My username is the name of an album by the band *Element 101* (they're no longer a band since the lead singer got married). The album is _*Stereo Girl*_.

http://www.amazon.com/Stereo-Girl-Element-101/dp/B0000589V9




http://www.amazon.com/Stereo-Girl-Element-101/dp/B0000589V9
My real name is Shaundra.


----------



## dcole710 (May 1, 2007)

mine isn't that deep. A few years a go i decided it was time for a grown up username so my first initial, part of my last name and my bday equals dcole710


----------



## Jessica (May 1, 2007)

You guys all have great stories....mine is boring zzzzzz. My first name is Jessica but my nephew and Daves now deceased grandmother have called me Jessy (the only two who have) and my middle name is Ann. I was born in 74. Hense jessyann74. So ladies you may call me Jess, Jessy or Jessica


----------



## SierraWren (May 1, 2007)

Sierra is my middle name/nickname and Wren(like the bird) is another nickname my father gave me when I was a little girl.


----------



## Ashley (May 1, 2007)

My username is supposed to be pronounced "apple smash"

My first name is Ashley. I'm 20 but my family still calls me Princess.

APL are my initials and one of my friends calls me Apple.

Smash is what one of my bartender friends calls me.

(Not 'cause I'm always getting smashed. Everyone I know just seems to want to call me anything but Ashley. I get Cashley, Ash, Ashie..)


----------



## Zzzz (May 1, 2007)

This is my first post...

Hope it can bring some good luck for my final

I am so tired ...totally burnt out for this semester...I spent more than 10 hrs these days on my final ...

So, I just want to sleep and Zzzzz....


----------



## La_Mari (May 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Zzzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is my first post...Hope it can bring some good luck for my final

I am so tired ...totally burnt out for this semester...I spent more than 10 hrs these days on my final ...

So, I just want to sleep and Zzzzz....





Haha, that one's really cute. I wish I could have been more creative for mine, but my first name was taken as a s/n *Maritza*, my whole family is Mexican and my aunt calls me La Mari, "The Mari" I guess. I hope you guys get it. Anyway, pretty much everyone calls me Mari, and not Maritza.


----------



## daer0n (May 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Haha, that one's really cute. I wish I could have been more creative for mine, but my first name was taken as a s/n *Maritza*, my whole family is Mexican and my aunt calls me La Mari, "The Mari" I guess. I hope you guys get it. Anyway, pretty much everyone calls me Mari, and not Maritza. i get it




i'm from Mexico so i know what you mean


----------



## shea26 (May 1, 2007)

Shea is my real name.. 26 is the day I am getting married. TA-DA!


----------



## RachaelMarie (May 1, 2007)

Mine is pretty simple...it's my first and middle name.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 1, 2007)

Mine is boring Jacquelyna Is just my full first name, but people always think that the A at the end of my name is a spelling mistake.


----------



## MandyPandy (May 1, 2007)

My real name is Amanda, and my dad used to call me manda panda, so this just sort of came about.


----------



## Chaela (May 1, 2007)

My name is Michaela and one of my nicknames is Chaela/Kayla. Though my Grandpa and my uncle Mike call me Mikey.


----------



## CubNan (May 1, 2007)

I'm a Chicago Cubs fan and someone else had my name already, "Nanette".


----------



## ivette (May 1, 2007)

my username is my first name

ivette

i couldn't come up with anything creative


----------



## clwkerric (May 1, 2007)

At a job I was given it on our instant messenger and somehow... I kept it.. LOL


----------



## Jessica (May 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Chaela* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My name is Michaela and one of my nicknames is Chaela/Kayla. Though my Grandpa and my uncle Mike call me Mikey. I think "Mikey" is a cute nickname!!!




This thread is so interesting and great!!!! I love it!!!!


----------



## Bec688 (May 1, 2007)

Mine is simple. My real name is Rebecca.

Bec - nickname

6 - month I was born

88 - year I was born

= Bec688

I didn't really put much thought into my nickname, I just wanted something simple, I do believe I tried to just have Rebecca or Rebecca Sarah, however I think both were taken.


----------



## iyoung (May 1, 2007)

My first name starts with I and my last name is young = iyoung

Originally Posted by *Chaela* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My name is Michaela and one of my nicknames is Chaela/Kayla. Though my Grandpa and my uncle Mike call me Mikey. My middle name is Nichole and my life long nickname has been Nikki, but my grandma calls me Nicholas.


----------



## Trisha. (May 2, 2007)

Welp...Pink is my favorite color...bordering on an obsession &amp; I'm a big fan of the movie Grease (the pink ladies). My birthday is July 7th, so there's the 77. Not very interesting! Oh, my real name is Trisha


----------



## KimC2005 (May 2, 2007)

Mine is boring.. Kim is my first name and C is the beginning letter of my maiden name and 2005 is for the year I joined MUT.


----------



## crazy13eautiful (May 2, 2007)

It stands for Crazy/Beautiful which is one of my favorite movies, simple lol


----------



## Marisol (May 2, 2007)

My name. I used to be mariposa70 which mariposa is butterfly in spanish and I like butterflies and 79 is the year that I was born.


----------



## Kathy (May 2, 2007)

Mine's nothing too exotic either. lol... kaville = My first name Kathy - ka and my last name Ville, thus kaville. I'm feeling like I should do something more exciting now though.


----------



## pinksugar (May 2, 2007)

lol. These are all really interesting! keep em comin'!


----------



## Makeup-aholic (May 2, 2007)

Raquel is Racheal in spanish and 707 is my area code and Marie my middle name.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (May 2, 2007)

Mine I chose cuz its my email addy. Its something that I knew I would remember. The 6953 was the last 4 digits of my old phone number.


----------



## chantelle8686 (May 2, 2007)

i think mine is pretty straight forward also, my name is chantelle and 86 is the yr i was born,i was gonna put shorty as that was a name my dad always called me but i couldnt have it.


----------



## kaylin_marie (May 2, 2007)

This turned out to be really interesting.

Mine is just my name, i ussually use the same s/n name for forums and stuff so I'll remember. Most people call me KK. My user name on myspace is KK BonGo because my fiance calls me bongo. It has also been kk spunky b/c he calls me spunky sometimes, a couple other friends call me Paris b/c i hang out with all guys and they call me Paris cause of my high maintenance moments.


----------



## LittleJade (May 2, 2007)

I go by a similar username on other forums but it was already taken on MUT. So I substituted the last part for 'Jade'. I love Jade as a name and a gem, plus I wanted something with Asian connotations. I also have a jade pendant from my late grandmother that has a lot of sentimental value to me.


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 2, 2007)

i chose violet since its a part of my msn screen name ive had for years (a line of a song: violet was a violent girl)

i added the retro since its a part of my ebay screen name and since just plain violet was taken.


----------



## _natty (May 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sheikah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sheikah is the name of a race of guardians in my favorite game saga of all time: Zelda. i




zelda too!!
my real name is natalie, my nickname is nat / natty so i just use _natty! very original lol


----------



## AngelaGM (May 2, 2007)

What an excellent thread=) AngelaGM are my initials:

Angela Gia Moldovsky


----------



## kittenmittens (May 2, 2007)

Here's how I chose: kittenmittens is a nickname I got from a friend. she came up with it by thinking that if you say my full name really fast, it sounds like kittenmittens!


----------



## MissMudPie (May 2, 2007)

Mine was different for about 6 months, but I didn't like it.

My grandma used to own a ceramics shop, and I loved to play with the extra clay so lady who worked there always called me Mud Pie.


----------



## magosienne (May 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I had the same idea for a thread, you beat me



i have always been a fan of JRR Tolkien, i was once looking for weird names to use as a user name somewhere else, since i love tolkien i thought i could use one of his names, i found daeron, so i thought i would use it, it sounded nice to me, i tried to use it then as a user name but someone else had already used it, so instead of using the letter "O" i thought, well, i wont give up on it just cause someone else is already using it, so i used a zero, instead of the letter and it worked, it has been my user name everywhere for a long long time, an the meaning is:

*Daeron*

Minstrel of Thingol. Called the 'piper of Doriath.' He was the son of Thingol and Melian, and therefore the brother of LÃºthien. When LÃºthien wished to leave Doriath to search for Beren, he betrayed her to Thingol who locked her in Hirilorn. When she escaped, Daeron followed her, but got lost in the Mountains of Night. He then went to Palisor where he now plays lonely and wistful music. Previously called Dairon. It was he who first devised the writing system of the Elves, called the Cirth.

http://www.elvenminstrel.com/tolkien...angerthas2.gif

The name _Daeron_ was invented by J. R. R. Tolkien for the chief minstrel to the king of the grey elves who lived in Beleriand during the first age of the sun of Middle-earth. It is engraved at the top of the page in Angerthas letters, which Daeron is said to have organized into a Sindarin alphabet. The grey elves spoke the Sindarin tongue, for which Tolkien gave us a definitive pronunciation guide.

The consonants are pronounced as in English, or close enough. If you want to be precise, roll the *r* a bit. The vowels are pronounced as follows:


*a* as in _father_ 
*e* as in _bed_

*o* in between the long and short *o* of English, like they are in most Germanic languages
OK. But actually, the *a* and *e* form a diphthong together; i.e., you morph the *a* into the *e*. Think about the long *i* sound in English. It's the diphthong *a* as in _father_, moving to a long *e* sound. *Dae* in _Daeron_ sounds like the English word _die_ to an English speaker's ear, but it's softer. Instead of sliding all the way to the long *e* sound, stop at a short *e*. It feels funny at first because we don't use that diphthong in English anymore. Practice it a time or two. There, by Ulmo, you've got it! 
_*it is also:*_

Mellonath Daeron is the language guild of Forodrim, both founded in 1972. We study the languages created by Professor J.R.R. Tolkien, in particular Quenya and Sindarin, and the writing systems known as tengwar and cirth. A few results of our efforts are available on these pages.

One of our efforts is to compile indexes of all samples of tengwar and cirth written by Tolkien: the DTS and the DCS (the Mellonath Daeron Tengwar / Cirth Specimina). We do this to help all who want to study these writing systems. If you know of any published script sample by Tolkien which is not in these indexes, please let us know.

An example of the High-elven language

Nelde Cormar EldatÃ¡rin nu Tarmenel,

Otso Herunaucoin hrÃ³tassen ondova,

Nerte FÃ­rimoin marte nurunen,

Er i More Herun mormahalmas hÃ¡rala

MorinÃ³reva mÃ­ arda, mÃ¡r i fuinion.

Er Corma ilyar turien ar tuvien te,

Er Corma tucien ar mÃ³resse nutien te

MorinÃ³reva mÃ­ arda, mÃ¡r i fuinion.

I forgot to add, my real name is Nurinia





LOL ! and i thought i was obsessed with my books !!!


----------



## daer0n (May 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL ! and i thought i was obsessed with my books !!!



LMAO!


----------



## MindySue (May 2, 2007)

i have an obsession with cats and i like hello kitty for the same reason, so i just took hello kitty and made it hello mindy (obv my name)


----------



## magosienne (May 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *hellomindy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i have an obsession with cats and i like hello kitty for the same reason, so i just took hello kitty and made it hello mindy (obv my name) hello kitty has some really cute stuff but it's so expensive in my country


----------



## MindySue (May 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hello kitty has some really cute stuff but it's so expensive in my country



it's expensive here too but not that bad


----------



## -Liz- (May 2, 2007)

oooooooh what a fantastic idea for a thread!!!

ok soo, i have a lot of little ones in the family (were a big family so theres always rugrats) anyways, my full name is Elizabeth, and its kinda difficult to say, so one cousin started calling me alittlebit b/c he couldnt pronounce Elizabeth. so contrary to what most belive is "a little bit" if you say it fast it kinda sounds like my name

also, it works b/c im kinda small at 5 f 1" "





(random cute story, my little brother got me a b-day card one year and wrote:

to: alittlebit

from : an even smaller bit...and i cherish that card like no other!)


----------



## kaylin_marie (May 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *alittlebit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif (random cute story, my little brother got me a b-day card one year and wrote:to: alittlebit

from : an even smaller bit...and i cherish that card like no other!)

Thats adorable!!


----------



## justdragmedown (May 2, 2007)

hmm cuz its my aol name


----------



## Dragonfly (May 2, 2007)

cyw are my initials, but I display Carolyn because I'd rather go by my first name - seems more personal to me.

I included the number 1 because I needed a number - from what I can remember.

Plus I have a big ego so it is fitting that I be #1 lol


----------



## iyoung (May 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *cyw1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Plus I have a big ego so it is fitting that I be #1 lol LOL!!


----------



## bCreative (May 3, 2007)

Well I think mine is pretty simple too. Glam is because I am glamorous (or at least I think I am, and Fergie's song helped a little bit too), Chick, well that's obvious, and 85 is the year I was born. Oh real name Brandi.


----------



## PT-BC99 (May 3, 2007)

Mine is very "Secret Squirrel" - PT are my initials, first name, Pearl was taken. BC means baby cakes



which my SO started calling me in a tiny little voice in 1999 ; SO PT-BC99. TaDa


----------



## magosienne (May 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *PT-BC99* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Mine is very "Secret Squirrel" - PT are my initials, first name, Pearl was taken. BC means baby cakes




which my SO started calling me in a tiny little voice in 1999 ; SO PT-BC99. TaDa that's cute.


----------



## radiobath (May 3, 2007)

I've been using my username since as far back as I can remember, and varations of it. It comes from a song by Alkaline Trio, "Radio".

_"I wish you, would take your radio to bathe with you, plugged in and ready to fall."_

It's a really emo lyric, but it was really creative, and picked radiobath as my name. I like it, because unlike my name (Jill), this is almost always not taken on forums.


----------



## vav (May 3, 2007)

It's nothing, i just like the the letter v


----------



## katnahat (May 9, 2007)

Kat is my nickname. I have always liked Dr. Seuss. So I started using "katnahat" as my username. I've been using it for a long time. I thought it would be cute.


----------



## Aprill (May 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *katnahat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Kat is my nickname. I have always liked Dr. Seuss. So I started using "katnahat" as my username. I've been using it for a long time. I thought it would be cute.



how cute!


----------



## farris2 (May 9, 2007)

I used my last name and since my husband was the 1st Farris I chose farris2


----------



## jhjodec9 (May 9, 2007)

well my initials are "jh" and my boyfriends "jo" and the day we got together "dec9" so.........jhjodec9. oh my name is jennifer but i prefer jenny


----------



## LaNenaKaren (May 9, 2007)

La Nena means "the chick" when translated in spanish. Karen is my first name, and voila! lol


----------



## BeneBaby (May 9, 2007)

Bene means "Good" in Italian. Add baby......Good Baby or BeneBaby

Also when I first started working for Benefit my bosses would call my the BeneBaby because I was new. I always thought it was cute. And I am Italian!


----------



## MakeUpbyAthena (May 9, 2007)

Well, MakeUpbyAthena is the name i have on my business cards, and what clients know me by

and then my name is Athena, duh lol


----------



## Jenny5150 (May 9, 2007)

I've been using Jenny5150 for 10+ years on IRC and messageboards.

My name is Jennifer, but most call me Jen. I went with Jenny because it sounded catchy and a few people goof around and call me Jenny Penny.

The 5150 has 2 meanings:

1. it's a CA radio code for a mental patient (I was heading in law enforcement, so it had some relation)

2. I'm a Van Halen fan (Hagar days)


----------



## junkofaerie (May 9, 2007)

I have a faerie tattoo'd on my arm that Junko Mizuno drew...hence junkofaerie.


----------



## Marisol (May 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Bene means "Good" in Italian. Add baby......Good Baby or BeneBaby
Also when I first started working for Benefit my bosses would call my the BeneBaby because I was new. I always thought it was cute. And I am Italian!

I always thought it was from working at Benefit. GO figure!


----------



## SewAmazing (May 10, 2007)

My username is a combination of what I do and how I do it.


----------



## kanpol (May 10, 2007)

I just kept it as my emial address. Kanpol is a indian word. On other sites I also go by latinastella.


----------



## Jennifer (May 10, 2007)

it's my name


----------



## nlsphillips (May 10, 2007)

My initials from my childhood are nls and when I got married I took the last name phillips (and kept it even when we divorced)

Nancy is my first name


----------



## veilchen (May 11, 2007)

My username just means violet in German - I like the flowers and how they smell, plus I think it sounds cute. My real name is Daniela - not too special


----------



## Origam (May 11, 2007)

I love these kind of threads!





My name is Amber, and many many years ago when I was posting on a bird board another Amber came along. It got rather confusing since we both used Amber as our online names. People dubbed me the Original Amber.. eventually they got tired of typing it all out and shortened it to Origam. Most people tend to think Origam is Origami without the i. We pronounce it Oh-ridge-am.


----------



## sooner_chick (May 11, 2007)

I got mine from the state I live in, the Sooner State. Oklahoma. My name is Melinda.


----------



## dcole710 (May 30, 2007)

sorry for "digging up the dead" but I love this thread! Does anyone else want to share or how about those with recent name changes!?!


----------



## topdogg (May 30, 2007)

Ok, so when I'm not playing in my unfathomable make up collection (which isnt often) I ride a very fast and sexy motorcycle (suzuki hayabusa) and Top Dogg is embroidered on the custom seat. On other forums I go by T.Dogg but that was taken here so I had to spell it all out. My real name is Kathryn and NO ONE calls me that. My parents and my husband all call me Kaytee, any one else who addresses me just calls me Lynch (last name), I guess its a military thing.


----------



## pinksugar (May 31, 2007)

lol. In Australia lots of guys call each other by their last names, in fact most guys do I guess. And that makes me glad I wasnt born a boy or in the military because MY last name is kind of hard to use as a first name, because it's so short.

'Shaw'. I don't like it, LOL.

Lynch is a good one though, it works much better than my last name does


----------



## topdogg (May 31, 2007)

Awe Shaw isn't so bad, sounds kinda cool I think


----------



## pinksugar (May 31, 2007)

lol - shaw is too difficult to say! it's too short! and it sounds so upper class british, LOL


----------



## SqueeKee (May 31, 2007)

Mine is trÃ©s unoriginal.

Kee is what everybody calls me.

Keely is my name.


----------



## LilDee (May 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol - shaw is too difficult to say! it's too short! and it sounds so upper class british, LOL Shaw is a huge cable company over here!!




I used Lil'Dee..

Because i'm little.. (not quite 5'2" lol) and my name is Denise.. and i thought Lil'Denise sounded weird.. hehe


----------



## Sirvinya (May 31, 2007)

Sirvinya is a very obscure Elvish word buried deep in Tolkien's notes. I loved the sound of it so I picked it as my online name.


----------



## Shotgunchelle (May 31, 2007)

My name is michelle, which is shortened to chelle, I shoot from the hip(metaphorically.) there for shot gun. and when you read it it's like, shotgunshell. and yeah.. lol.


----------



## Shelley (May 31, 2007)

canadian_gurl... I am Canadian and a girl (actually a woman, but thought gurl sounded better with Canadian)


----------



## CellyCell (May 31, 2007)

You can change your username? Hmm. Nice.

CellyCell came from a nickname given back my freshman yr in HS.

My real name is Celia - and a local rapper is named Celly Cel (minus one L). So this friend of mine, we'd always yell out each other's name during passing period and she thought CellyCell was much better than calling out Celia.

My mom has always called my Celly or Chelly - so it fits. Now I prefer everyone to call me Celly since its more difficult to actual pronouce Celia correctly.

Everyone I know either calls me Celly Cell, Celly Mutha ****in Cell (ha the fellows) or just Celly. I love my nickname. Ha.


----------



## topdogg (Jun 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You can change your username? Hmm. Nice.
CellyCell came from a nickname given back my freshman yr in HS.

My real name is Celia - and a local rapper is named Celly Cel (minus one L). So this friend of mine, we'd always yell out each other's name during passing period and she thought CellyCell was much better than calling out Celia.

My mom has always called my Celly or Chelly - so it fits. Now I prefer everyone to call me Celly since its more difficult to actual pronouce Celia correctly.

Everyone I know either calls me Celly Cell, Celly Mutha ****in Cell (ha the fellows) or just Celly. I love my nickname. Ha.

I love Celly Cel!


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 15, 2007)

BUMPARIFICMCBUMPERSONS..

seriously, with so many new members, I wanna know your username meanings!


----------



## Marisol (Nov 15, 2007)

Ok... I will go.

It's my name. How original... hahaha It used to be Mariposa79 cause I like butterflies (mariposa is butterfly in spanish) and 79 because that is my birth year. Changed it to Marisol when I became a mod.


----------



## michixboo (Nov 15, 2007)

well michi is one of my many nicknames &amp; x? i don't know..

just a seperator kinda thing. and boo is another one of my

nicknames. which creates michi boo. =)

&amp; i also go by sugaaa mama. lol.

i almost forgot; my name is michelle.


----------



## sali (Nov 15, 2007)

Mine is my name


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 15, 2007)

mooha! I hope all you mods noticed how I sneakily bumped this thread and used the search function rather than starting a new thread?


----------



## Marisol (Nov 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif mooha! I hope all you mods noticed how I sneakily bumped this thread and used the search function rather than starting a new thread?


----------



## lglala84 (Nov 15, 2007)

LG my first and last name

LALA because my lil sis couldn't pronounce my name Laura, and well she has just always called me lala as well as my family

and

84 year I was born


----------



## Sibri (Nov 15, 2007)

Sibri is the name of one of my characters in a book I'm currently writing. It seems to have a lot to it, so much that I think I may be writing a whole 'nother book just for it.



I don't know yet though, so we'll see.

My real name is Lauren, which I'm not sure fits me...


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Nov 15, 2007)

Phantom Goddess is a nickname that I got in highschool. I was a huge phantom of the opera fan, and I am a pagan.

Put the two together and what do you get??

Phantom Goddess!!


----------



## La_Mari (Nov 15, 2007)

My name is Maritza and I wanted people to recognize me since I knew I'd be on here a while, but it was taken. And I just added "La" cause it's spanish and I'm Mexican. And everyone calls me Mari. Maritza is too long lol.


----------



## butterflyblue (Nov 15, 2007)

Stupid reason: just like butterflies and blue kinda flowed with it I guess!


----------



## love2482 (Nov 15, 2007)

It's really interesting to see how y'all came up with your usernames. Mine is just my AOL s/n I've had since I was 12. Love means....well....love I guess. And 2482, just numbers I like!!! Haha, no special meaning. One year in college, my professor asked us to send him emails so he would have our email addresses. I sent mine, but forgot to put my name in the email. Next class he announced to the whole class that someone had emailed him from a "suggestive" email, and would like to know who sent it. Embarrassing......


----------



## beautyfinatic (Nov 15, 2007)

describes me to a T I am a finatic about beauty


----------



## Ten99 (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh, fun! Everyone is so creative!!!

'Bout my name... Ten99=10-99 which is a term police use when someone has a warrant out on them (they are "wanted").

My family is mostly law enforcement and military. When I was in high school, there was never anything in our area to do. We would have to get "creative." My uncle was famous for saying "You kids better find something constructive to do unless you want to show up 99 eventually." We were good kids for the most part as a result--he could make it sound like anything was a crime! =) My dad used to introduce me as his trouble maker (even though I was pretty darn well behaved!) and his friends used to joke about having to run my info to see if there were any warrants out on me.

Well, I grew up (just a little bit) and now I work in L.E.


----------



## hs769 (Nov 15, 2007)

I dont know I really couldnt think of a good one for here. I just used my intiails HS and the the month and year out of my birthdate 769.. I know thats not really that creative but I didnt really feel creative at that partilucar point in time.


----------



## lummerz (Nov 15, 2007)

well..Lum is a name of a long green hair alien girl who flies around in a tiger striped bikini. From a 80's japanese anime series. When i had my nickname "LUM" on IRC..people thought I was a guy..and I changed it Lummie as it sounded more feminine and over the years i constantly changed the last threee letters to my name and i'm settled on my nick..for now.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Nov 15, 2007)

Real simple, I love cupcakes.


----------



## MamaRocks (Nov 15, 2007)

I am a lover of rock and metal, my hubby is in a band. Music is a very big part of my family's life. and I LOVE my 2 little boys, hence MAMAROCKS! lol


----------



## LilyLady (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, I am lily white, very pale. I am a changling in a family of tan, olive skinned women and over the past decade have grown to embrace my lack of pigment. My "cheap Irish Skin" has evidently jumped a few generations over the olive tanned skin. My two daughters have inherited the Pale so when we show up down in FLorida to visit the family, we get alot of Ghostbuster jokes. Fishbelly Jokes. "OMG, Get the sunglasses, the GLARE!!" jokes.





But oddly, no 'old wrinkled paper bag' jokes!!



Decades of sitting under an umbrella and wearing hats has a payoff!

And I am no girl any longer. So "lady".

I have enjoyed reading this thread and I feel like it was a marvelous intro to a nice group of people.


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Nov 16, 2007)

It sounded like something pretty and crazy at the same time. Sparkles are love and so are Hitchcock movies, it works well for me.


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 20, 2008)

So basically I've noticed that a bunch of ppl here have some neat usernames and I was wondering what made you choose that name or if it has some significance to it?

Mine is a combination of me and my son. My name is Adrienne and my son's name is Giovanni. Our last name is Valencia. So I took the first letter off my name, added gio (that's his nickname) and added the V at the end for my last name, hence "agiov"!!


----------



## Nemi (Mar 20, 2008)

Mine's the name of a Norwegian cartoon character, who I simply adore.


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 20, 2008)

When I originally join MUT I used my initials. Now I go with my first name.


----------



## Aprill (Mar 20, 2008)

my name


----------



## daer0n (Mar 20, 2008)

Mine comes from the names that Tolkien used on his books, the meaning of Daeron is:

*Daeron*

The loremaster of Doriath

A loremaster and minstrel to Thingol of Doriath, famed for his radical development of the cirth (runes).

Anyways, here is a short story of who Daeron is:

_Daeron was a Sindarin Elf who dwelt in Doriath as the loremaster and minstrel of King Thingol during the First Age. He was also a skilled linguist, and invented the Cirth alphabet. _

_Daeron loved LÃºthien, daughter of Thingol and Melian the Maia, but she did not love him. Nevertheless they were good friends, and LÃºthien would often dance to his music. After Daeron found out about LÃºthien's love for the mortal Beren, he betrayed them both to Thingol. When LÃºthien later sought his help in assisting captive Beren, Daeron again betrayed her to Thingol, though this time in love and fear for her rather than jealousy. _

_After LÃºthien departed in secret from Doriath Daeron repented, and set out to search for her. He never did find her and never returned to Doriath either, passing over the Ered Luin into Eriador where he dwelt apparently long after. _

_Daeron is mentioned as one of the greatest minstrels of all the Children of IlÃºvatar, and only Maglor son of FÃ«anor is said to come close to his skill. Also in the Lay of Leithian there is named one called Tinfang Gelion who is counted among the three great minstrels, along with Maglor and Daeron._

I really love J.R.R Tolkien


----------



## SimplyElegant (Mar 20, 2008)

I just like it and think it suits me.


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 20, 2008)

Don't we have a similar thread to this already? I'm pretty sure we do.

Mine is my nickname, Bec, the 6 represents the month I was born and the 88 the year I was born.


----------



## krazykid90 (Mar 20, 2008)

I used to have an email account in junior high that had krazykid90, so I still use it for lot of logins because it's easy to remember.


----------



## imlovely (Mar 22, 2008)

Im just lovely so I went with imlovely lol

I had tried a few others that I liked better, but they were taken


----------



## AprilRayne (Mar 22, 2008)

It's interesting to see how many people have changed their usernames since that first thread! When I was younger I always wanted to be a singer in a band and call it Aprilrayne. The month of April is usually raining so I just changed the spelling! LOL My name's April!


----------



## akathegnat (Mar 22, 2008)

I have a really short attention span. I can't pay attention and stay in one spot for more than 2 seconds most of the time. Just like the little flying bugs, gnats. So my husband calls me his little gnat. So that's where aka(aka=also know as) the gnat comes from. My real name is Sarah.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Mar 22, 2008)

mine is cause i don't want anyone to forget me!! lol



i changed mine- it used to be my initials.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 22, 2008)

I was listening to the song "Cold Day in Hell" by blues guitarist/singer Gary Moore and I thought it would make a good user name.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Mar 23, 2008)

This is complicated. The S. stands for Sally, my first user name on an old, now defunct Crossdresser's forum. When I called my wife's office I would use different voices to kid with the receptionist. One of my voices was Lenny Leach. I learned how to do a woman's voice and I would call in as his sister, Lisa Leach. I settled on Smith as a very common last name. So S. Lisa Smith was born. That's my user name on a few crossdressing forums now, so I use it here also.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *S. Lisa Smith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is complicated. The S. stands for Sally, my first user name on an old, now defunct Crossdresser's forum. When I called my wife's office I would use different voices to kid with the receptionist. One of my voices was Lenny Leach. I learned how to do a woman's voice and I would call in as his sister, Lisa Leach. I settled on Smith as a very common last name. So S. Lisa Smith was born. That's my user name on a few crossdressing forums now, so I use it here also. LOL!!!! Complicated indeed. I almost lost you at Lenny Leach.


----------



## Jadeanne (Mar 23, 2008)

When I joined my first crossdressing forum I wanted to have a unique screen name.

My first initial is J and the first 3 letters of my middle name are Dan.

I decided on a spelling that I thought was suitable and I liked.

I haven't encountered many other Jadeannes on the internet.


----------



## Darla (Mar 23, 2008)

My wife had a coworker by the name of Darla. This woman was crazy in that she had once had a husband cheated on her so when she remarried she wouldn't let her husband go on a business trip without her going along because she didn't trust him. She did miss a lot of her own job because of this.

well anyway about the time i had my first crossdressing experience going to a Halloween party (story on my profile page) we decided to adopt the name since we thought it was kind of ruined already.

I know stupid reason, but it has stuck


----------



## CellyCell (May 24, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Baby V (May 25, 2008)

Baby is because my fiance always calls me baby and V is short for Vivianette. a lot of my friends call me V, Viv, Vivi or even Vivian! That's about it!


----------



## GillT (May 26, 2008)

It's my name.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinkvanilla (May 26, 2008)

Pink is my favourite colour and vanilla just popped into my head when I was looking for another word! I liked the sound of it


----------



## purpleRain (May 31, 2008)

This is fun to read.

Pinkvanilla sounds sweet and yummie








I didn't want any numbers in my user name.

A favourite song of mine is Purple Rain from Prince, I love that one, the power of the guitar, a very emotional pop- song! So I must have heard it that day that made me think of this song.

And I love the spirituality and mystery of the color purple.





My real name is Nancy


----------



## TracySchapes (May 31, 2008)

I posted this on my blog Tracy's Happy Place

I've copied it here:

*Did your parents name you Tracy? *

Ah, no, I picked the name Tracy when I started this blog. I had a name for my feminine self a long time ago, it was Michelle but I never felt Michelle was me. I think for a name to ring true you have to be called by that name.

Since I started this blog and started to participate on the crossdesser message boards, I've been called Tracy a lot. I finally feel I'm Tracy and it's a good feeling.

*So then mystery person, how did you decide on Tracy Schapes?*

The last name of Schapes is a variation on a family name. My 4th great-grandfather who was German had a last name similar to Schapes. He was born before 1810 in Lower-Saxony a province in Germany. He lost his last name to his wife's last name because the family farm was in her name. That was the tradition. It was more important to keep the farm's name than the male surname. So to honor him, I used his surname that was replaced by a woman's, and replaced my male name with his, so that I could create a female name. Does that make sense?

The name Tracy I picked because it was an androgynous name from the 1960's. That's truthfully how I feel, neither exclusively male nor female. Since I was born in the 1950's I figured I have already taken ten years off my age with that name!

The combination of the two names sounds like "Tracing Shapes" which to my way of thinking is what I'm trying to do. Trace the shape of a woman on my male frame.

Love, Tracy


----------



## cheller (May 31, 2008)

it a character from a story i wrote. i was a warped version of myself. well...more like exaggerated version. but yeah. the name was Da Cheller &amp; my actual name is Michelle.


----------



## Lil-miss-living (May 31, 2008)

Well i LOVE LOVE LOVE Tim Burton and ANYTHING he is associated with!!!

So, there's a scene in "The Corpse Bride" where Emily (the corpse bride herself) is trying to figure out what it is that Victoria (her rival for Victors love) has that she doesn't!!!

*"Maybe he does belong with her.*

_[sarcastic tone] _

*Little Miss Living, with her rosy cheeks and beating heart."*

It made me laugh and i've used it as my username for everything since!!!!!


----------



## Anthea (May 31, 2008)

Mine is very simple, its my girl name which sounds similar to my boy name.


----------



## MagicMaid (Jun 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I had the same idea for a thread, you beat me



i have always been a fan of JRR Tolkien, i was once looking for weird names to use as a user name somewhere else, since i love tolkien i thought i could use one of his names, i found daeron, so i thought i would use it, it sounded nice to me, i tried to use it then as a user name but someone else had already used it, so instead of using the letter "O" i thought, well, i wont give up on it just cause someone else is already using it, so i used a zero, instead of the letter and it worked, it has been my user name everywhere for a long long time, an the meaning is:

*Daeron*

Minstrel of Thingol. Called the 'piper of Doriath.' He was the son of Thingol and Melian, and therefore the brother of LÃºthien. When LÃºthien wished to leave Doriath to search for Beren, he betrayed her to Thingol who locked her in Hirilorn. When she escaped, Daeron followed her, but got lost in the Mountains of Night. He then went to Palisor where he now plays lonely and wistful music. Previously called Dairon. It was he who first devised the writing system of the Elves, called the Cirth.

http://www.elvenminstrel.com/tolkien...angerthas2.gif

The name _Daeron_ was invented by J. R. R. Tolkien for the chief minstrel to the king of the grey elves who lived in Beleriand during the first age of the sun of Middle-earth. It is engraved at the top of the page in Angerthas letters, which Daeron is said to have organized into a Sindarin alphabet. The grey elves spoke the Sindarin tongue, for which Tolkien gave us a definitive pronunciation guide.

The consonants are pronounced as in English, or close enough. If you want to be precise, roll the *r* a bit. The vowels are pronounced as follows:


*a* as in _father_ 
*e* as in _bed_

*o* in between the long and short *o* of English, like they are in most Germanic languages
OK. But actually, the *a* and *e* form a diphthong together; i.e., you morph the *a* into the *e*. Think about the long *i* sound in English. It's the diphthong *a* as in _father_, moving to a long *e* sound. *Dae* in _Daeron_ sounds like the English word _die_ to an English speaker's ear, but it's softer. Instead of sliding all the way to the long *e* sound, stop at a short *e*. It feels funny at first because we don't use that diphthong in English anymore. Practice it a time or two. There, by Ulmo, you've got it! 
_*it is also:*_

Mellonath Daeron is the language guild of Forodrim, both founded in 1972. We study the languages created by Professor J.R.R. Tolkien, in particular Quenya and Sindarin, and the writing systems known as tengwar and cirth. A few results of our efforts are available on these pages.

One of our efforts is to compile indexes of all samples of tengwar and cirth written by Tolkien: the DTS and the DCS (the Mellonath Daeron Tengwar / Cirth Specimina). We do this to help all who want to study these writing systems. If you know of any published script sample by Tolkien which is not in these indexes, please let us know.

An example of the High-elven language

Nelde Cormar EldatÃ¡rin nu Tarmenel,

Otso Herunaucoin hrÃ³tassen ondova,

Nerte FÃ­rimoin marte nurunen,

Er i More Herun mormahalmas hÃ¡rala

MorinÃ³reva mÃ­ arda, mÃ¡r i fuinion.

Er Corma ilyar turien ar tuvien te,

Er Corma tucien ar mÃ³resse nutien te

MorinÃ³reva mÃ­ arda, mÃ¡r i fuinion.

I forgot to add, my real name is Nurinia





Wow! That is SO cool. I have always been a Tolkien fan too - my parents named all their dogs after Tolkien characters and they bred them to sell; their business was called Middle Earth Kennels. This must be from The Silmarillion ?

My name is so simple - I used to use Galadriel as a handle, but it's so popular I had to find something else. I love all things magical, and I'm female, soooo, MagicMaid. Creative, right??





My real name is Nicole, but everyone calls me Niki.


----------



## Bikz (Jun 2, 2008)

My sister's name is Barbara and her nickname is Barbs.

My name's Bianca,and I copied her! That's why my nickname is Bik'z (it used to be Bics,but I like Bik'z)


----------



## esha (Jun 2, 2008)

my name - Esha

birth date (1 = first month, 29 = 29th day) - 129


----------



## msmegz (Jun 2, 2008)

My name is Megan, nickname Megs.. and a lot of people call me Miss Megs! So, pretty simple.


----------



## MissElaine (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm always calling people names like Miss Priss, Miss Thang, Miss Sassypants McGhee...so that's where the Miss came from. I say it all the freaking time. And Elaine is my middle name. (OH! And I just thought! ONE of my cousins actually calls me Miss Elaine! He always has! That's always stuck out to me because I've never ever been called by my middle name.)

I don't say my real name online! My boyfriend and I had a bit of a stalker/hacker problem a few years ago and ever since I've been careful with what I disclose.



boo.


----------



## *Melody* (Jun 26, 2008)

It's my name



I added the stars coz Melody was taken. Not very original, I know


----------



## jellybabey (Jun 26, 2008)

i picked jellybabey because its cute and its the same i use for my msn and everything......i cant really remember why?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol...


----------



## nosepickle (Jun 26, 2008)

At my 13th birthday party (I think it was 13) everybody started to call me a nosepickle and I have no idea why, but I like it and it just stuck and it's my username on EVERYTHING.

My real name is Callie. And it's not a nickname, it's my full first name.


----------



## Annia (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't remember if I posted this already because this is a year old thread, but Annia is a variation of my middle name.


----------



## Tyari (Jun 27, 2008)

My first and middle name smooshed together.


----------



## Ray of sunshine (Jun 27, 2008)

Ray of Sunshine...

My real name is Samantha Rachel.

But I go by Samantha Ray.

I'm generally a cheery happy hyper person.

So the nickname Samantha Ray of Sunshine developed.

And at school people call me Sunshine &amp; Little Rays of Sunshine [i'm petite] &amp; the full Samantha Ray of Sunshine. I jokingly started a gang called the Sunshine Cult Gang. So Ray of Sunshine just seemed appropriate.


----------



## LaJaHa (Jun 27, 2008)

Just the first to letters from my names

LAura JAne HAll

LaJaHa...

Okay, I'm a bit unimaginative


----------



## laurafaye (Jun 27, 2008)

It's my username for everything...and also my name haha, my real name is actually Laura Faye but most people call me Laura, I don't mind either


----------



## vesna (Jun 27, 2008)

I chose my username because vesna is the Ukrainian word for spring which is my favourite season and I think the word sounds quite pretty. In Ukraine the spring is a much celebrated time of year and they sing about it in a lot of their folk songs and also in more modern music. I just have a really big interest in countries and culture. Ukraine in particular.

My real name is Alaina. Which is pronounced as a-lay-na but most people seem to think that it's Alanna which has gotten rather annoying after 18 years of people constantly getting my name wrong.


----------



## magneticheart (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm all for randomness! I thought of two totally random words magnet and heart and fitted them together &amp; thought it was kinda cute.

And magneticheart was born!

My real name is Katie so absolutley no connection lol


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 27, 2008)

When I'm at home alone, I pretend I'm a movie star/singer and my stage name is Reese Silverstar... It's a spin-off of my real name which sounds exactly like that...


----------



## kdmakeuparts (Jun 27, 2008)

I am a makeup artist working as Kelly Deen Makeup Arts, my name.

Pretty simple.


----------



## purpleRain (Jun 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ray of sunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ray of Sunshine...My real name is Samantha Rachel.

But I go by Samantha Ray.

I'm generally a cheery happy hyper person.

So the nickname Samantha Ray of Sunshine developed.

And at school people call me Sunshine &amp; Little Rays of Sunshine [i'm petite] &amp; the full Samantha Ray of Sunshine. I jokingly started a gang called the Sunshine Cult Gang. So Ray of Sunshine just seemed appropriate.

That's cool, I like the name



and the avatar


----------



## Ray of sunshine (Jun 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *purpleRain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's cool, I like the name



and the avatar Thanks! I made it for this site to use as my avatar, I'm super pleased with how it turned out.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jun 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by **Melody** /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's my name



I added the stars coz Melody was taken. Not very original, I know



Same for me-my name is Tiffany and I lack creativity



.


----------



## perlanga (Jun 30, 2008)

When I was little my dad would call me in spanish ''Perlanga cara de changa'' which rhymes in Spanish, and translates to ''Perlanga face of a monkey'', well my family sometimes calls me perlanga since I was little.


----------



## fawp (Jun 30, 2008)

Faith Abigail is my first and middle name; I love both of them but I've always gone by Abigail. A few years ago, I hypenated it and started using it for all of my screen names and email addresses because it's easy for people to recognize and remember and it's not a name that I will outgrow or get tired of.


----------



## skintightpanda (Jul 1, 2008)

its my christian name. except i'm jewish


----------



## Gemini Mom (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm a Gemini and a mom LOL


----------



## iluvmidge2 (Mar 11, 2009)

We have a dog that is a black lab/ basset hound mix- she looks exactly like a black lab, but is only as tall as a basset hound with stubby legs. I always called her my "Midget Lab", aka "Midge" when I lived at home, I came up with the name years ago for AOL instant messenger as IluvMidge1, but then forgot the password and couldn't retrieve it so I then changed it to IluvMidge2 and have used it for various things like this and ebay ever since.


----------

